# what brand is the best enclosed trailer?



## jmeis52

im looking at purchasing a new enclosed trailer, 7x14 v-nose, this would be my first one, and am checking into brands and prices. i received a quote for a CARRY-ON brand that is significantly cheaper than a lot of other brands, the worst reviews i have found on it are extreme tire wear if there is weight on the sides, although this is enough of a bad review to sway me away (considering the review mentioned he used it every day and replaced tires every 4 months at 250$ for a set of 4 (tandem axle) which is the same amount of use i will be putting on it that adds up fast and defeats the purpose of the savings if other trailers don't have the wear and tear as often on the tires. granted the right size rim and better tire might be a factor that was not included in his review, but im curious if the difference in this issue can actually be the difference in the quality of the trailer. thanks for any and all responses


----------



## pinwheel

Whatever brand you buy, make sure it's 6 lug wheels & torsion springs instead of leaf springs. My leaf spring trailer wears tires bad, whereas my heavier torsion spring trailer has had the same 4 tires since I bought it new 6 years ago.


----------



## Frank Castle

I currently have a 92' Pace/American with the torsion axle. Was looking to buy a new one last year. Would have bought another Pace/Am but Pace is out of business.

I think the guy that started/left Pace went on to start Badger Trailers(maybe?).

One of the things I was looking for was that the shell ribs were 16"OC. Most cheaper models I saw had 24"OC ribs.

After I saw prices of new trailers with all the features I wanted, I rehabbed the old one. Replaced the fenders and undercoated the frame with chassis saver to prolong it's life. Should have done both along time ago.

Replaced tires as well. I can't remember last time I changed them. They wore well. I'm going by mileage on the trucks that this trailer has about 250,000 miles on it.:clap:


----------



## mrcharles

I see more Haulmark trailer than anything.


----------



## jwmitch

*Trailer differences*

My first was a vnose carry-on and it was nice while it lasted. Got about 3 hard years out of it before door fell off, spring broke, side rotted, hitch busted, replaced all lights and some wiring, etc...
The replacement was a used Wells Cargo Road Force 16' which has about 6 years on it now with no significant problems. Led lights with no failures yet, hardly wears tires and still looks like the day I bought it. The Wells is made many times better in every way.
All I can tell you about are those 2 brands. If you want something that lasts stay away from Carry-on. After 3 years it was worthless and unusable. Its hard to spend the extra $ but dont skimp on this one.
Oh - the torsion axles are working out better for tire wear. I get years out of a set 2 hours a day. The leaf spring (carry-on) wasnt as bad as you suggested but it wasnt great either.


----------



## EricBrancard

Frank Castle said:


> I currently have a 92' Pace/American with the torsion axle. Was looking to but a new one last year. Would have bought another Pace/Am but Pace is out of business.
> 
> I think the guy that started/left Pace went on to start Badger Trailers(maybe?).
> 
> One of the things I was looking for was that the shell ribs were 16"OC. Most cheaper models I saw had 24"OC ribs.
> 
> After I saw prices of new trailers with all the features I wanted, I rehabbed the old one. Replaced the fenders and undercoated the frame with chassis saver to prolong it's life. Should have done both along time ago.
> 
> Replaced tires as well. I can't remember last time I changed them. They wore well. I'm going by mileage on the trucks that this trailer has about 250,000 miles on it.:clap:


Pretty sure most of the Pace guys went to form Bravo Trailers.


----------



## Frank Castle

EricBrancard said:


> Pretty sure most of the Pace guys went to form Bravo Trailers.


Badger / Bravo

220 / 221

Whatever it takes.:laughing:

Thanks, I couldn't remember.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I looked at the ones below when I was looking. In the order of worst to best the carmate was the best but it was also the most exspensive by quite a bit. If they are available in your area go take a look at them. 

Lark
Haulmark
Pace 
Carmate


----------



## SDel Prete

BCConstruction said:


> I looked at the ones below when I was looking. In the order of worst to best the carmate was the best but it was also the most exspensive by quite a bit. If they are available in your area go take a look at them.
> 
> Lark
> Haulmark
> Pace
> Carmate


Never heard of lark but you should do very well with pace or haulmark. Carmate is very good but there's a price jump that isn't worth it for just tools


----------



## Cole82

United trailer has held up to some seriouse weight and abuse the last 3 years. 

I wore out a millsberry or something like that trailer in one year it was falling apart. 

Here is the untited that I like a lot


----------



## svronthmve

SDel Prete said:


> Never heard of lark but you should do very well with pace or haulmark. Carmate is very good but there's a price jump that isn't worth it for just tools


I would seriously disagree with that statement. I've owned 3 Carmate's & worth every penny of it.

And in my area, there's not a significant difference in price between the brands, so you may want to try some different dealers.


----------



## SDel Prete

svronthmve said:


> I would seriously disagree with that statement. I've owned 3 Carmate's & worth every penny of it.
> 
> And in my area, there's not a significant difference in price between the brands, so you may want to try some different dealers.


If that was the case for me I'd enjoy the carmate.


----------



## Roofcheck

Wells Cargo. Torsion is absolutely the way to go. Using it in the North and getting a trailer made in say, Georgia is not smart. We have salt, they don't. 

Powder coated fakes is a good idea, undercoating is another good idea.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Hallmark are absolute junk, when i started out I had one. Then I got a carmate that I liked a lot but out grew, and I'm currently in the market for a new one and I've found a local company that builds them. advatech flooring, 1/2 ply walls, the framing for the walls is square tube not c channel and it's 16 of not 24 like a lot of trailers are, 16" rims not 15 like a lot are. And at about half the price of all the big brands.


----------



## svronthmve

SDel Prete said:


> If that was the case for me I'd enjoy the carmate.


I do!


----------



## CarpenterSFO

No one's mentioning price. I realize that price varies a lot from location to location, but what's it take to get a trailer? What's the range you guys are talking about?

They're very uncommon in San Francisco. Tough to park, different kinds of jobs, security would be a problem. But I'm curious about the range of prices.


----------



## Cole82

CarpenterSFO said:


> No one's mentioning price. I realize that price varies a lot from location to location, but what's it take to get a trailer? What's the range you guys are talking about?
> 
> They're very uncommon in San Francisco. Tough to park, different kinds of jobs, security would be a problem. But I'm curious about the range of prices.


My black one posted above was expensive 8k :whistling because I got a ton of options. You can get a good quality white no frills trailer for 4k

Cole


----------



## Bone Saw

wells cargo road force bought new on 2007, zero issues, tough, would definitely get another


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CarpenterSFO said:


> No one's mentioning price. I realize that price varies a lot from location to location, but what's it take to get a trailer? What's the range you guys are talking about?
> 
> They're very uncommon in San Francisco. Tough to park, different kinds of jobs, security would be a problem. But I'm curious about the range of prices.


Like cole says prices are hard to give. There was a lark next to mine that was 1/3rd the price of mine in the same size. I went for the most basic contractor edition carmate did as i wanted a walk on roof and it was about $6800+ tax but it come with some good options as standard but could have easy added another $2k+ to that price adding other options to it. But if you figure $7 for a good quality medium optioned trailer you should be in the ball park. The carmate our Familey business owns has prob done way over 300k miles and still going string and the drivers are hard on them too.


----------



## Roofcheck

I have standard configuration, 6'x12' Wells Cargo as shown. Standard being 6 wide 6 tall. Torsion axles this pulls loaded with anout 3,000lbs gutter machine 70mph like a dream. $5,300 with the racks. I bought it from a reputable company known for quality and service, ie its probably available for less elsewhere but practicing what I preach!


----------

